# State Police Remembers - 17th Anniversary



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

RIP Trooper Mattaliana and Sgt Perry.
Blue skies brothers.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP, I will look for the panels while down at Police Week.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

RIP. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a tragic day, rest in peace brothers...


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

17 years already? Wow. RIP


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

RIP Troopers, i remember when this happened..so sad


----------

